# Cargill Right Now Onyx Mineral



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just bought some Onyx mineral. I noticed that this cattle mineral has 1/3 the amount of vitamins A, D & E in it as goat minerals have. Have you found that to be a problem? Have you had to supplement those vitamins?

I'm moving and have to find a new feed and mineral that is close to my new home. So I found a place close by that sells the Onyx mineral.

Also, has anyone used Nutrena Naturewise Goat Textured 17%? That is the feed that this feed company sells. It is also lower in Vitamin A than my current feed.

Currently I'm feeding ADM Dairy Goat Power 16% and Manna Pro Goat minerals.

I'm trying to keep feed stores within 30 minutes of my home. It turns out that there aren't too many near my new home.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

sweet lix and chs/payback 16:8 are the two most seem to use here. I like the ratios, but I just looked and it doesn't appear there are payback dealers in ohio. So, maybe sweetlix?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I actually used Sweetlix and have moved away from it (although I didn't think it was a bad mineral and my goats did fine on it). The Onyx actually has more copper and selenium in it along with a few other minerals than most goat minerals. I can always stick with Manna Pro but so many people on this forum and others seem to use the Onyx and are extremely happy with it that I thought I would make my life easier by trying to find one stop shopping for my animal feeds/minerals.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I was just looking at my cheat sheet I made for chs/pay back, sweetlix, and right now onyx;
'I noticed the onyx had a lot more copper, but only 1/2 the amount of selenium as the other two. It appears (from the cargill labels) the Emerald has the same vit a, as the other two(the Onyx has 1/3 the vit A), Emerald has half the vit D as chs but equal to sweet lix,the Onyx only a third of the Emerald, the Vit E is 100 IU/LB, Onyx 100 IU/lb- sweetlix and chs 400IULB. I like the copper in the Emerald and Onyx, but the others (selenium and vit AD is so much lower). HMM too many choices then we get limited on what is local for us.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a place online to order it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want to make sure, you can always add a horse vitamin block to their mineral line up. Mine do use theirs as well as their loose minerals and kelp.
One thing about the Onyx minerals, They are custom made by region. The tag from a bag made for Oregon is not going to be the same as a bag made for Indiana.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, thanks. Maybe I will do that.


----------

